# Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?



## fischbär (17. Februar 2017)

2016 war sicher kein gutes Angeljahr. Kaum Zander, kaum Aal in den Strömen und ein fast vollständiges Ausbleiben der Quappen.
Schuld sind unter anderem die niedrigen Wasserstände. Was jetzt in der nasskalten Jahreszeit aber von vielen übersehen wird: sie haben sich im Winter nie wieder erholt! Das niedrige Wasser 2016 war basierend auf fast normalen Grund/wasserständen im Winter 15/16.
So wie es im Moment aber aussieht, muss der Sommer von Wasserständen zehren, wie sie am Ende und nicht am Anfang eines Sommers normal sind.
Es könnte zu extremen Niedrigwassern kommen, mit Folgen für alle Grundwasser-abhängigen Seen, die Flüsse und Talsperren (siehe Edersee aktuell).
Ich bin überrascht dass sich diese drohende Katastrophe völlig unbemerkt anbahnt. Kaum einer schreibt darüber.
Was meint ihr? Wird alles gut im Frühling oder schnürt uns der Klimawandel langsam die Luft ab?

Artikel zum Thema:
http://www.tagblatt.de/Nachrichten/Trockenheit-bedroht-Oekosysteme-320089.html


----------



## Dennis_Amgelfreun (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Hallo Fischbär,
ich habe von den niedrigen Wasserständen noch nichts bemerkt und gebissen haben die Fische auch. Jetzt wo du es aber erwähnst werde ich bei mir in der Umgebung mal darauf achten. 
Denk aber nicht, dass die Wasserstände so stark sinken dass sich das drastisch auf die Fanquote auswirkt.
Was denkst du wie sich das auf die Fänge auswirkt?

MFG Dennis


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Mich würde ja interessieren, ob die vom Tagblatt da die Kristallkugel, oder einen profilneurotischen "Wissenschaftler" bemüht haben. Im Februar eine Prognose auf die Pegel und Regenfälle eines ganzen Jahres abzugeben ist nicht gewagt, es ist dreist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Baden- Württemberg sinkt laut Medien großflächig Grundwasser ab, mit Folgen für Fließgewässer, die da teilweise zu wenig Wasser bekommen.

Wenn das näxte Hochwasser kommt und das wieder auffüllt, jammert man halt, dass das vom Klimawandel kommt mit dem vielen Regen...


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

18m Brunnen mit Jahrzehnte 3m Wasserstand,seit 2 Jahren fallend um 1-2m.

#h


----------



## KxKx2 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Mit den Wasserständen haben wir in Ostfriesland nicht viel zu tun. Wir haben immer genügend Wasser.#6
Also ich habe letztes Jahr so viel Aal und Welse gefangen- ich glaube das war mein bestes Angeljahr, und ich fische schon seit 45 Jahren:vik:
Ich glaube, dann kann es nur schlechter mit den Fischfang werden:q


----------



## Wingsuiter (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Ich denke jetzt schon Prognosen fürs komplette Jahr abzugeben ist Unsinn.
 Bei mir gingen die Räuber eigentlich ganz gut letztes Jahr, was allerdings vielleicht daran liegt, dass ich in Talsperren angel, daher kaum Beeinflussung des Wasserstandes durch das Wetter.
 Zumindest war es kein Unterschied zu den letzten 5 Jahren was den Wasserstand während der Saison betrifft.

 Ich persönlich halte eh nicht viel vom "Klimawandel". Dass wir zu viel Gift in die Luft tragen und die Erde ausbeuten keine Frage. Aber anhand der kurzen Zeit die wir erst das Wetter aufzeichnen Rückschlüsse auf den totalen Klimawandel zu ziehen halte ich für übertrieben.
 Änderungen des Klimas hat es schon immer gegeben, siehe Mittelalter etc., und wird es auch immer geben.
 Die Menschheit wird es nicht ewig auf der Erde geben, daher lieber die Zeit nutzen und Angeln gehen #6


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Hmm ,meine Glaskugel sagt es wird ein gutes Jahr.|supergri

Letzstes Jahr hatten zumindest in unserem Vereinssee die Fische keine Winterruhe.
Zu warm und deshalb keine Eisdecke.
Gefangen habe ich trotzdem gut ,nur andere Fische.

Dieses Jahr war der See zu.
Erfahrungsgemäß geht das neue Jahr dann ansich besser .;+


----------



## Fuldaangler (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Da in Hessen ja die Schonzeit für Zander weggefallen ist wirds wohl diesjahr mehr Zanderfänge geben, leider werden die dann in den nächsten Jahren zurückgehen da nix mehr da ist. Ansonsten lasst die Saison doch erst mal anfangen bevor ihr schon sagt es wird nix. Kommt Zeit kommt Fisch und wer nicht Angeln geht kann auch nix fangen, ganz einfache Sache.


----------



## fischbär (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Bei uns sind die Baggerseen um 1 m gesunken...


----------



## CeeRox (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Guten Abend in die Runde,

ich bin etwas erstaunt, dass hier gewitzelt wird und Glaskugelsprüche gemacht werden, sich aber scheinbar nicht ernsthaft mit dem Thema beschäftigt wird. Weil es seinen selbst ja nicht betrifft ... So sind wir.

Die Frage des Threaderstellers ist mehr als berechtigt, wenn auch - noch - nicht auf alle Region hier in Deutschland übertragbar.

Klimawandel hin oder her: ja, es ist seit Jahren trockener geworden. Grundwasserspiegel auf Rekordtiefen, über Monate hinweg Pegeltiefsstände an großen Strömen, leergelaufene Talsperren. Darüber berichten, man muss nur richtig hinhören und vor allem einschlägige Medien lesen, nicht nur kleine Tageszeitungen, die nix besseres zu tun haben ...


http://www.swr.de/natuerlich/niedri.../-/id=100810/did=18963496/nid=100810/15qqak0/

http://wetterkanal.kachelmannwetter.com/trockenheit-und-anhaltendes-rekordniedrigwasser/

http://www.wetter.com/news/grundwas...leme-drohen_aid_5899a087cebfc0f5658b45a6.html
Die Auswirkungen davon betreffen letztendlich dann nicht nur die Landwirtschaft sondern auch andere wasserabhängige Gewerbe.

Katastrophale Folgen kann und wird das dann auch für das wassernahe Ökosystem haben: angefangen bei Pflanzen über Mikroorganismen bis hin zu unseren schleimigen Freunden den Fischen, die nach Sauerstoff japsend in knietiefen Altarmen oder schlammigen Talsperren ums Überleben ringen.

Kurzum: aufgrund des aktuellen Status Quote glaube ich, dass es zumindest in meinem Umkreis ein schlechtes Angeljahr werden wird. Freue mich natürlich umso mehr, wenn sich doch noch alles zum Guten wendet.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Jose (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

ist es doch schon.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die Baggerseen um 1 m gesunken...



Letztes Jahr hatten wir hier ,mangels Kälte,ein Burgunder Rotalgenproblem.
Das ganze zog sich über 2 Monate hin.
Was die Pegel angeht hatten wir hier Hochwasser wenn eigentlich keins ist und umgekehrt.
Das Wasser ging mangels Regen und der Tiefenbrunnen der Landwirtschaft teils um 1,50m im See zurück.|uhoh:
Pegel der Baggerseen sind hier für die Jahreszeit jetzt etwas unter normal.
Fische haben wir dennoch gut gefangen nur nicht eben immer den ,,Zielfisch".
Da finde ich dei Pegelstände des Rheins doch eher als besorgniseregend.
Aber auch da wurde und wird wohl auch wieder gefangen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



CeeRox schrieb:


> Kurzum: aufgrund des aktuellen Status Quote glaube ich, dass es zumindest in meinem Umkreis ein schlechtes Angeljahr werden wird. Freue mich natürlich umso mehr, wenn sich doch noch alles zum Guten wendet.



also wenn dein Revier vielleicht der mittlere Neckar ist, dann würde ich mir keine großen Gedanken machen. Der ist schon seit Jahren konstant... schlecht und wird es vermutlich auch die nächsten Jahre so bleiben. |supergri


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Hallo,

ich finde diese Katatrophenszenarien immer doof. Was passiert denn ? 

Letztendlich passt sich die Natur und zwangsläufig auch der Mensch den neuen Gegebenheiten an.

Manche Dinge werden weichen andere können besser mit den neuen Gegebenheiten auskommen. Dieses Phänomen kann man seit Jahrzehnten verfolgen:

Die Weinbauern wechseln die Rebsorten, die Waldbauern sind auch schon dabei den Waldmix langsam anzupassen und bei unseren Hobby wird es nicht anders sein.

Wer jetzt woran schuld ist und wie toll es doch mal früher war ist für mich dabei eigentlich schnuppe. Denn hier sind dann sofort die Meinungsverführer, Lobbytraschen und Glaskugelseher am Zug.

Aus meiner Sicht kann man nur das Beste draus machen und sich nicht das Hobby vermiesen lassen. 

Die einen meckern über zu gutes, klares Wasser in den Flüssen, die andere wollen den Nährstoffeintrag noch weiter drosseln ..... 

VG
Wegberger


----------



## Fr33 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Als Rheinangler kann ich das unserem Fischbär schon zustimmen - wobei GanzJahr Prognosen im Feb nat nicht gehen....

Ich sehe das aber auch, dass die Pegel an Talsperren und Flüssen die letzten Jahre im Schnitt viel zu niedrig waren. Da gibt's auch nix schön zu reden.  

Wie oft die letzten - sagen wir 8 Jahre - die Schiffahrt eingestellt bzw. nur 1/4 bis halb beladen die Flüsse befahren konnte - sowas gabs es früher nicht in den kurzen Zeitabständen. Im Jahresschnitt fehlt dem Rhein wohl immer knapp 1-1,6m zu "damals".

Und was ich teils von Talsperren wie Edersee und co höre lässt auch für 2017 nix gutes vermuten. 

Um jetzt wieder zum Thema von Fischbär zu kommen  -  gerade die schwankenden und dann im schnitt zu niedrigen Pegel machen die Sache nicht einfach beim Angeln. Altarme verkrauten jedes Jahr mehr. Standplätze und Strukturen im Wasser ändern sich gefühlt auch jedes Wochenende.....


----------



## Fuldaangler (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Leute das ist der Verlauf der Natur, heute fließt der Fluß hier und in 50-100 Jahren da, da steigt der Wasserstand und da fällt er. Klar ist es jetzt so daß durch die Industriealisierung alles ein wenig schneller geht aber das ist der Lauf der Zeit. Die Hochwasser werden schlimmer und die Wasserstände fallen trotzdem. Bei uns am Ort hat vor Jahren eine Mineralwasserfirma dichtgemacht die im Jahr Millionen von Liter Wasser abgezapft hat, meint Ihr das der Grundwasserspiegel seitdem gestiegen ist oder der Fluß auf der anderen Straßenseite davon mehr Wasser führt. Nix is, wo is das Wasser??
Die Natur stellt sich drauf ein, die Tiere und Pflanzen stellen sich drauf ein, nur der Mensch nicht, der diskutiert lieber wer, wann, wo, wie warum Schuld an dem ganzen hat.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Die Natur stellt sich auf irgend etwas ein, wenn man lange genug wartet. Ob es uns gefällt, ist die andere Frage. Die Natur wahrt keine menschliche Interessen und deshalb hätte ich kein Gottvertrauen, dass der Fluss der Zukunft wie ein heutiger befischbar ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Man brauch gar nicht lange rumeiern: Die Wasserstände sinken in Oberflächengewässern in Deutschland seit 2 Jahren. Der Vorstand meines Vereins in Mittelfranken überlegt z.B. ernsthaft, kleine Weiher als Zuchtweiher aufzugeben, da uns diese Gewässer seit 2 Jahren bzgl. des Wasserstandes Probleme machen und 2016 einige davon umgekippt sind, so dass wir massive Schäden bei Zuchtkarpfen und Grasfisch hatten.

Sog. Himmelweiher, also Weiher die ausschließlich von Oberflächenwasser gespeist werden, haben aktuell zwischen 1-1,5m Wasserstand unter normal.

Das kann sich in den kommenden Monaten/Jahren alles wieder einpegeln, aber derzeit sind die Wasserstände drastisch unter normal.

Um das zu erkennen, brauch man übrigens nur einen Blick auf die Grundwasserstände werfen. Wir haben Frühlingsanfang und die Grundwasserstände sind hier in Franken komplett im Keller: http://www.nid.bayern.de/grundwasser/regnitz

In Franken liegt das Regendefizit derzeit laut Experten bei 70mm/m2


----------



## angler1996 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

aus 2017 wird ein schlechtes Jahr sind wir ja nun fast beim Weltuntergang angekommen#h:m
wenn ich 2017 zum Angeln komme und die blöde Behörde mir endlich meinen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit austellt ( dafür braucht die seit der ersten Januar Woche;+)
kann es nur besser werden.
Ansonsten - Natur wird es immer geben, wie die aussieht|kopfkrat
sinne gerade über das nächste Auto nach, son kleiner Motor ist nix meins:g


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Mir alles komplett juck - ich hab genug Flachwasser-Spinnköder :q

Solange da (noch) Wasser sein sollte, werf ich rein und habe fett Spaß. Die angebliche Apokalypse kann mich mal sonstwo.

Am jeweiligen Wasserstand bzw. der jeweiligen Niederschlagsmenge kann man sowieso nichts ändern - jegliches Aufregen darüber halte ich daher für komplette Zeitverschwendung.

Abgesehen davon scheint es in meiner Gegend immer noch nass genug zu sein - vorauseilende Duschbeschränkung aus Nachhaltigkeitgründen daher glatt abgelehnt :q



> sinne gerade über das nächste Auto nach, son kleiner Motor ist nix meins:g


Da kann es nach meinem Dafürhalten nur eine Karre geben: Dodge Challenger SRT Hellcat. Röhrt.

Werde ich aber in meiner aktuellen Inkarnation wohl leider nicht mehr schaffen - Angeln ist schon teuer genug :q


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man brauch gar nicht lange rumeiern: Die Wasserstände sinken in Oberflächengewässern in Deutschland seit 2 Jahren...



trifft sich doch: 
der meeresspiegel steigt und ich komm hoffentlich bald zu meinen wolfsbarschen bei bonn.

willkommen klimawandel :m (mach voran!)


----------



## ATRiot01 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Warum sollte wegen des niedrigen Wasserstandes ein schlechtes Angeljahr werden? Die Fische sind doch wohl noch da^^..also lassen sie sich auch fangen. Nur halt villeicht nicht an den althergebrachten Stellen und den gewohnten Zeiten. Ich war im Nachhinnein gesehen recht zufrieden mit 2016, obwohl der Rhein wirklich wenig Wasser hatte und meine Lieblingsspots der Jahre davor trocken lagen. Dafür habe ich nun Ausweichspots gefunden und kann nun bei so gut wie jedem Wasserstand zwischen 2m und 7m (Pegel Ruhrort) irgenwohin und angeln..und meine Fische fangen. Und wenn der Wasserstand mal ausserhalb dieses Fensters sein sollte finde ich sicher noch ein anders passendes Plätzchen.
Wie gesagt, die Fische giebt es ja noch, man muss halt nur etwas flexibel sein.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> Warum sollte wegen des niedrigen Wasserstandes ein schlechtes Angeljahr werden?



Weil es dem Zeitgeist entspricht, dass man in vorauseilendem Gehorsam nur das schlechteste vermutet!?


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Hallo,

zu den Prognosen allgemein; Wettervorhersagen von mehr als drei Tagen (manchmal stimmen nicht mal die Eintägigen) sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, über mehr als 7 Tage schlichtweg unmöglich. Ebenowenig kann man die Niederschlagsmengen über 1-3 Wochen oder mehr vorhersagen. Insofern ist Andals Bemerkung mit der Kristallkugel durchaus angebracht.
Noch toller wird es beim Klima, da gibt es Programme, da kann man sich ansehen, wie das Klima 2075 in der Gegend westlich von Hannover wird (z.B.). Oder noch besser, da beschließen Politiker, dass die Temperaturen bis 2100 um nicht mehr als 2 Grad ansteigen dürfen - also groß nachgedacht haben die bei dem Beschluss aber nicht, denn das ist ausgesprochener Schwachsinn. #d

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## zokker (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich bin überrascht dass sich diese drohende Katastrophe völlig unbemerkt anbahnt. Kaum einer schreibt darüber.
> Was meint ihr? Wird alles gut im Frühling oder schnürt uns der Klimawandel langsam die Luft ab?
> 
> Artikel zum Thema:
> http://www.tagblatt.de/Nachrichten/Trockenheit-bedroht-Oekosysteme-320089.html



Drohende Katastrophe und Klimawandel stehen in deinem Beitrag mal wieder nah zusammen.

Klimawandel und Klimaschutz sind zu ideologisch beladenen, belasteten  Themen geworden. Da traut man sich ja kaum zu widersprechen, weil  man gleich in die Umweltsünder-Ecke gestellt wird. 

Wetter und Klima bleiben in ihrer chaotischen Komplexität eben unbeherrschbare Natur.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde diese Katatrophenszenarien immer doof. Was passiert denn ?
> 
> ...


 
 Ich habe Dich böse zusammengestrichen..sorry

 Was soll schon passieren?
 Nichts, vermutlich wird kaum etwas besser werden.

 Gefühlt kann es kaum noch schlimmer werden, schaue ich nicht in die rosige Glaskugel sondern betrachte Fangzahlen der letzten Jahrzehnte, bekomme ich das Grauen.
 Die Mehrheit bemerkt das nicht, die passt sich halt an.

 Verzeiht die pessimistische Einstellung, aber Pessimisten gelten als die wahren Realisten.
 Die Menschliche Grundeinstellung ist eher hoffnungsvoller.


----------



## Roter Piranha (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Warum soll es schlechter werden ? Nur weil ihr weniger Wasser habt. Dadurch ist doch der Fisch nicht weg. Und Hunger werden die auch haben,also beißen sie auch. Sie werden sich sicher teils neue Standplätze suchen,die müsst ihr neu finden. Das da schneidertage nicht aus bleiben ist klar,aber irgendwann wenn die tiefen Löcher gefunden sind,wird es wieder klappen.
Und schlechtes aal Jahr,kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Hab Juli /August so viele und gute aale gefangen wie die letzten 3 oder 4 Jahre zusammen nicht. Zander war bei uns aber auch nicht pralle.


----------



## Reg A. (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Gefühlt kann es kaum noch schlimmer werden, schaue ich nicht in die rosige Glaskugel sondern betrachte Fangzahlen der letzten Jahrzehnte, bekomme ich das Grauen.
> Die Mehrheit bemerkt das nicht, die passt sich halt an.



Zugegeben, so lange wie deine gehen meine Betrachtungen (aufgrund einer Zwangspause, vor der ich aber keine Aufzeichnungen geführt habe) nicht zurück, aber obwohl 2016 aus anglerischer Sicht bei mir schlechter war als 2015, so war es doch - z.T. sogar erheblich! - besser als die Jahre 2008-2014, sowohl quantitativ wie qualitativ.
Betrachte ich die statistischen Auswertungen der Fangzahlen auf Vereins- bzw. Verbandsebene der letzten Jahrzehnte, dann scheint der langfristige Trend tatsächlich rückläufig zu sein. Allerdings sollte man diesbezüglich nicht außer Acht lassen, dass mehr und mehr Angler zu C&R bzw. C&D tendieren, und die Mehrzahl deren Fänge tauchen dann natürlich in keiner Statistik auf...


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Betrachte ich die statistischen Auswertungen der Fangzahlen auf Vereins- bzw. Verbandsebene der letzten Jahrzehnte, dann scheint der langfristige Trend tatsächlich rückläufig zu sein. Allerdings sollte man diesbezüglich nicht außer Acht lassen, dass mehr und mehr Angler zu C&R bzw. C&D tendieren, und die Mehrzahl deren Fänge tauchen dann natürlich in keiner Statistik auf...



Die Gewässer müssten heute von Fischen wimmeln wenn C&R eine Erklärung wäre.
Tun sie aber nicht sie sind oft leer und das spiegeln auch die Fangzahlen wieder.
Gefühlt sind das heute über 90% weniger Fänge und das spiegeln auch Fangmeldungen oft wieder.
Bei einigen Arten sind die Rückgänge geringer, bei anderen geht es Richtung 100%.

Will mal so sagen, aus klassischer Betrachtung von Zugewinn an Masse macht Besatz oft keinen Sinn mehr.
Ob beim Aal, Wandersalmoniden, Schlei, Hecht, Karpfen wird es nicht besser, sondern sinkt bei oft steigenden Aufwand.
Aufwand bei Besatz und Befischung.

In den 80er wurden kleine Setzlinge besetzt und die wuchsen dann.
Heute kann es sein das tausende besetzt werden ohne das da mehr als Einzelfische groß und gefangen werden.
Das Einzige was da oft noch Verbesserung bringt ist gleich Große Fische zu besetzen.
Es ist als wenn man P&T mit Fischen aus der Aquakultur fördern wollte.
Die Verluste an Setzlingen sind oft unglaublich hoch geworden, gefühlt werden sie in der Natur je nach Art 90% - über 99% betragen..
Mag ja sein das Fischzüchter Ihre Teiche mit viel Mühe verteidigen können, in der Natur darf man die Vögel oft nicht einmal verscheuchen.

Heute steht ein entscheidender Gedanke dabei über allem, wie besetzte ich so das ich die Kormorane nicht füttere.
Diese Betrachtung steht über allen anderen Dingen, wenn es überhaupt noch etwas bringen soll.
Wir sind am Ende, mit Besatz konnte man viele Probleme umgehen, heute aber werden sie sichtbar.

Einzelne Angler mögen das mit Können ausgleichen, sie finden auch die wenigen Fische noch.
Aber insgesamt wird es weniger, was gefangen wird.

Die Kormoranproblematik steht über allem.
Ab nun der Teichwirtschaft, der Fischerei, Ansiedlungsprojekten, oder was richtiger Besatz ist, aber auch im Zusammenhang mit den Grundeln, oder auch allgemein dem Rückgang tagaktiver Arten gegenüber den nachtaktiven Arten.
Oft verlegten gar alle Arten vermehrt Ihre Aktivität in die Dunkelheit.

Der Kormoran ist ein, gutes Beispiel was uns droht wenn rücksichtslose hirnlose Naturschützer ihre fundamentalistischen Vorstellungen durchsetzen.
Sie Glauben halt, das das was sie tun richtig sei...aber Ihnen fehlt das Wissen und der Wille auch die Nachteile zu sehen.
 Das Leben ist schön und einfach wenn man glaubt, das ist es was diesen Leuten Kraft gibt.

Eigentlich ist der Staat ja nun gefordert die Lebensgrundlage für Mensch und Tier wieder herzustellen.
Dann hätte die Bundeswehr etwas zum Üben, wenn man keine Jäger einstellen möchte.
Ich wette der Staat macht nichts in der Art aber er kommt auch weder für die Schäden noch für Besatz auf.
Aber es wäre seine Aufgabe, es zu tun.


----------



## Reg A. (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Ach so, du wolltest auf die schwarzgefiederte Pest hinaus! Sorry, dass war aus deinem Beitrag nicht ersichtlich... Ich dachte, wir diskutieren hier klimatische Veränderungen und sinkende Pegelstände in ihren Auswirkungen auf die (subjektiv empfundene) Verschlechterung der anglerischen Bedingungen im Jahr 2016/17. 
Was den Kormoran betrifft, da geb ich dir natürlich recht. Der ist wirklich für ein Einbrechen diverser Fischbestände verantwortlich (regional und fischartenspezifisch unterschiedlich, versteht sich)!


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Tiefe Wasserstände sind für ältere und maßige Fische nicht so schlimm, solange nichts komplett austrocknet, zu warm wird oder umkippt.
2017 wird man höchstwahrscheinlich nicht wegen der niedrigen Grundwasserstände weniger fangen (Sofern das überhaupt schlimmer wird). Wenn man weniger fängt, hat das andere Ursachen.
Anders sieht es in den Folgejahren aus. Fallen die Uferbereiche von Seen, Buhnen ect. trocken, fehlt dem Laich und der Fischbrut der Lebensraum. Mit der Zeit kommen dann schwächere Jahrgänge in die fangbare Größe. Das macht sich bemerkbar, so wie sich auch die besseren Jahre bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Noch nicht mal die Wasserstände alleine machen nen Großteil aus - es ist auch die Wasserqualität ansich. Die meisten  Gewässer in D werden jedes Jahr klarer. Eigentlich schön - nur bedeutet das auch, dass weniger Nährstoffe im Wasser sind. Das zieht sich dann wie ein roter Faden durch. Die komplette Biomasse nimmt ab. Wo sind den heute noch die Laubenschwärme am Rhein? Die Brassenschwärme die beim Grundangeln fast schon lästig wurden? Was Barben angeht höre ich auch fast nur noch von ganz großen Fischen ab 60cm aufwärts.....

2016 war auch seit langem für mich ein gutes Angeljahr - aber nur weil ich rund 1/3 öfters angeln war und ein für mich etwas besseres Gewässer aufprobiert hatte....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Das Wetter kann man vielleicht 7 Tage sehr wage im Voraus sehen, das Klima meint man in 100 Jahren zu kennen. Beides scheint Haltlos und Unsinnig zu sein.

Warum sollte das beim Wasserpegel jetzt machbar sein ?


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ach so, du wolltest auf die schwarzgefiederte Pest hinaus! Sorry, dass war aus deinem Beitrag nicht ersichtlich... Ich dachte, wir diskutieren hier klimatische Veränderungen und sinkende Pegelstände in ihren Auswirkungen auf die (subjektiv empfundene) Verschlechterung der anglerischen Bedingungen im Jahr 2016/17.



War auch nicht so gemeint.
Fakt ist das es insgesamt nicht besser wird.
Mag es ein einzelne Verbesserungen gegeben haben, haben es andere Nachteile wieder völlig aufgehoben.

Gestern erzählte mir Jemand von einem E-Kontrollfischen.
Ziel war es wohl zu sehen was die Renaturierung, das Anlegen von Laichgelegenheiten und die Ansiedlung von Meerforellen nun auch nachhaltig gebracht hätte.
*Eine Forelle* sollen sie dort gefunden haben.. 
Wobei das als ein Vorzeigeprojekt gilt.

Bei uns sieht es heute nach 35 Jahren steigenden Meerforellenbesatz mit der Anzahl der gefangenen Meerforellen auch nicht besser aus als am Beginn.
Das Ganze ist unglaublich frustrierend, zwischenzeitlich wurde ein neues Wehr in Bremen errichtet mit 2 neuen Fischpässen für Millionen.
Es funktioniert scheinbar nicht besser als bei der alten Anlage von 1910.

Oder zum Aal, den wir früher nicht besetzen brauchten.
Heute geht ein Drittel für Aalbesatz drauf+ Steuermittel, bei weiter fallenden Fangzahlen.

Der Kormoran ist nur ein Problem, aber ohne Ihn könnte man mit vielen anderen Problemen besser zurecht kommen.
Der Vögel macht nun halt alles um ein mehrfaches teurer, schwieriger oder auch unmöglich.
Wenn der Vogel den Nachwuchs abgreift, ist da nichts mehr viel zur Nutzung durch den Menschen.
Das was da ist, soll ja noch die Art erhalten.

Statistisch entnimmt bei uns eine Angler im Jahr.
(Verdoppelt oder verdreifacht das wenn ihr meint das die Angaben nicht stimmen. Ich kenne viele Angler, und die Mehrzahl der Fangmeldungen wird stimmen)
Etwas mehr als 1 Kg Weißfisch, einen halben Aal und einen drittel Zander.

Bei Anderen Arten ist es deutlich schlechter, wobei das alles trotz Besatz von etwa 50 000 € und unterschiedlichster Gewässer so ausschaut. 

Ob das nun Schlei (0,0025), Meerforelle (0,005), Wels (0,01), Karpfen (0,05), Hecht(0,08) oder Quappe betrifft, die Zahlen sind zum Heulen.
Trotzdem ist es möglich jede dieser Arten gezielt erfolgreich als Angler zu befischen.
Man muss nur das Wissen wo und wann, das Können wie und den Willen haben.
(Wobei Ich Jedem dankbar bin der nicht alle mitnimmt)
Wissen gilt ja auch als Verpflichtend.


Wir haben vor Ort traumhafte Bedingungen, die uns viele neiden würden.
Aber wenn es darum geht nur gut zu fangen, bleibt beim P&T Karpfen-Forellenbesatz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Bei Anderen Arten ist es deutlich schlechter.
> 
> Ob das nun Schlei (0,0025), Meerforelle (0,005), Wels (0,01), Karpfen (0,05), Hecht(0,08)  oder Quappe betrifft, die Zahlen sind zum Heulen.
> Trotzdem ist es möglich jede dieser Arten gezielt erfolgreich als Angler zu befischen.
> ...



Kann das nicht aber auch vermehrt mit der Unkenntnis, der Absicht schnellen Erfolgs ohne Vorarbeit zusammenhängen ? Bei uns gibt es eben auch die Feierabend Aal-Angler mit Sargblei und Tauwurm und Jungs die sich jeden Sport erst bis auf den millimeter ansehen und am Ende der Saison mehr Zeit im Wasser und Beobachten wie Angeln verbracht haben aber 50+  Aale fangen.

Ich kann hier keinen Mangel an Fisch erkennen, nur teils etwas zu erfolgsorientierte Angler, nach dem Motto schon Sprinten bevor man laufen gelernt hat.........


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Wetter kann man vielleicht 7 Tage sehr wage im Voraus sehen, das Klima meint man in 100 Jahren zu kennen. Beides scheint Haltlos und Unsinnig zu sein.
> 
> Warum sollte das beim Wasserpegel jetzt machbar sein ?


 
 Beste Voraussetzung gedankenlos und glücklich zu leben.:m


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kann das nicht aber auch vermehrt mit der Unkenntnis, der Absicht schnellen Erfolgs ohne Vorarbeit zusammenhängen ? Bei uns gibt es eben auch die Feierabend Aal-Angler mit Sargblei und Tauwurm und Jungs die sich jeden Sport erst bis auf den millimeter ansehen und am Ende der Saison mehr Zeit im Wasser und Beobachten wie Angeln verbracht haben aber 50+ Aale fangen.
> 
> Ich kann hier keinen Mangel an Fisch erkennen, nur teils etwas zu erfolgsorientierte Angler, nach dem Motto schon Sprinten bevor man laufen gelernt hat.........



50 Aale könnte auch ich locker toppen, habe aber 2016 auch nur 2 Aale als Beifang entnommen. (Ich will die nicht fangen, auch wenn ich gerade das besonders konnte)

Das sind Mengen die die Spezis auch bei uns ohne Probleme melden.
Durchschnitt ist das Zauberwort, von 6000 Anglern jeglicher Ausrichtung. 
Ein Drittel davon wird vermutlich gar nicht oder nur einmal im Jahr Angeln.

 Das wirklich erschreckende daran ist eher das solche Zahlen kaum mal auftauchen. 
 Ist ja auch kein Wunder, welcher Gewässerwart oder Biologe fürchtet da nicht das man seine Besatzmaßnahmen nicht anzweifelt.
 Tja und die Angler wollen halt nur Angeln oder mehr Besatz....

 Ist ja nicht so das es heute noch reicht nur auf Menge zu achten, entscheidend ist was später gefangen wird.
 So bringt K2 oder S2 heute bei uns gar nichts mehr, ab K3 und S5 aber durchaus ohne das es mehr an Kosten verursachte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> 50 Aale könnte auch ich locker toppen, habe aber 2016 auch nur 2 Aale als Beifang entnommen.
> Das sind Mengen die die Spezis auch bei uns ohne Probleme melden.
> Durchschnitt ist das Zauberwort, von 6000 Anglern jeglicher Ausrichtung.
> Ein Drittel davon wird vermutlich gar nicht oder nur einmal im Jahr Angeln.



Weil der Durchschnitt also weniger fängt als der Durchschnitt dessen Daten vor 20 Jahren erhoben wurde ? Welche Vergleichszahlen nutzt ihr, wie genau sind sie denn ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Beste Voraussetzung gedankenlos und glücklich zu leben.:m



Gedankenlos ist hier aber nicht zutreffend, ich glaube nur nicht, was schon per se vor meinen Augen komplett widerlegt wird von dem was Experten mir täglich weiss machen wollen.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gedankenlos ist hier aber nicht zutreffend, ich glaube nur nicht, was schon per se vor meinen Augen komplett widerlegt wird von dem was Experten mir täglich weiss machen wollen.



Dann sagen wir halt, in fast ganz Deutschland scheint man sich einig zu sein, dass Wasserstände usw, sich zum negativen ändern. Und das anscheinend in einem schnelleren Tempo als früher.... 

Bis auf ein kleines Gebiet bei dir  (Erinnert mich irgendwie immer an Asterix und Obelix ... ganz Gallien ... bla bla ... nur ein kleines Dorf wehrt sicht usw,) :q

Bischen Spaß muss sein #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dann sagen wir halt, in fast ganz Deutschland scheint man sich einig zu sein, dass Wasserstände usw, sich zum negativen ändern. Und das anscheinend in einem schnelleren Tempo als früher....
> 
> Bis auf ein kleines Gebiet bei dir  (Erinnert mich irgendwie immer an Asterix und Obelix ... ganz Gallien ... bla bla ... nur ein kleines Dorf wehrt sicht usw,) :q
> 
> Bischen Spaß muss sein #6



Asterix und Obelix haben am Ende auch gewonnen. :vik:

Dennoch, ich sehe nichts Stichhaltiges, zumal der Vergleich immer fehlen wird. Ändern könnten wir daran auch nichts, aber wie gehabt, die Experten in Klima und Wetter legen auch einen Fehlgriff nach dem anderen hin.

Weshalb soll jede Prophezeiung im AB jetzt eintreffen. Hätte Nostradamus das Aussterben des Karpfens 2018 Voraus gesagt, wir hätten hier nen News-Mag Eintrag und die Anfrage an den Verband schnell was zu machen gell. :q


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gedankenlos ist hier aber nicht zutreffend, ich glaube nur nicht, was schon per se vor meinen Augen komplett widerlegt wird von dem was Experten mir täglich weiss machen wollen.



 Gute Grundeinstellung.

 Aber Du hast recht, die Klimamodelle können immer noch abweichen.
 Entweder es bleibt wie es ist, oder es wird so wie vermutet oder es wird schlimmer.

 Fakt ist das das Eis an den Polen weniger wird und die Alpengletscher abschmelzen.
 Wie sich das mittelfristig am Rhein und seinen Alpenzuflüssen auswirken wird ist also einfach zu erahnen.
 Im Winter mehr Wasser und im Sommer deutlich weniger.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Gute Grundeinstellung.
> 
> Aber Du hast recht, die Klimamodelle können immer noch abweichen.
> Entweder es bleibt wie es ist, oder es wird so wie vermutet oder es wird schlimmer.
> ...



Wetteraufzeichnung ist halt auf der Zeit der menschlichen Evolution ein Wimpernschlag. Besser oder Schlechter, wie legst du das Fest ? Besser für den Bauern, weil mehr Regen, schlechter für den Tourismus im Sommer weil weniger Kundschaft.

Der Klimawandel und die verbreitete Angst dahinter hat jedenfalls einen Nutznießer hervor gebracht, jeder der eben Produkte mit AAA vertreibt...........


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Statistisch entnimmt bei uns eine Angler im Jahr.
> (Verdoppelt oder verdreifacht das wenn ihr meint das die Angaben nicht stimmen. Ich kenne viele Angler, und die Mehrzahl der Fangmeldungen wird stimmen)
> Etwas mehr als 1 Kg Weißfisch, einen halben Aal und einen drittel Zander.
> 
> ...



 Gegenprobe weil solche Zahlen vielen ja immer für erschreckend falsch erscheinen.

 So ergeben sich beim Aal dann etwa 3,5 Kg je Ha, wenn man Ungenauigkeit bei den Angaben der Angler und des Fischers annimmt auch mehr.
 Auch bei den  Raubfischen kommen da 6-8 Kg je Ha zusammen und auch bei den ungenauen Angaben der Friedfische ist man locker über 10Kg Ha.
 Das passt leider,..vor allem wenn man noch mit fehlenden Angaben rechnet.
 Nehmen wir einmal an das 50Kg nachwachsen...
 Wobei Wir ja nur etwa 6 Scheine je Ha vergeben könnten....... und die Vögel auch ohne Schein und Fangmeldung fischen dürfen, weil sie quasi zu aufgezwungenen Ehrenmitgliedern wurden..


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist das das Eis an den Polen weniger wird und die Alpengletscher abschmelzen.
> Wie sich das mittelfristig am Rhein und seinen Alpenzuflüssen auswirken wird ist also einfach zu erahnen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> BERND2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fakt ist das das Eis an den Polen weniger wird und die Alpengletscher abschmelzen.
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> BERND2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fakt ist das das Eis an den Polen weniger wird und die Alpengletscher abschmelzen.
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja und nein.
> ...


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aus irgendeinem Grund bildet ich ein großer Teil der Menschheit heutzutage ein, dass das Klima konstant sein muss. Das war es aber noch nie, es gab schon immer den Klimawandel.



Beim momentanen Klimawandel gibt es aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied zu allen Vorherigen, nämlich ein weitgehend vom Menschen überformtes Europa. Zu Zeiten der Römer machte uns der Biber als Landschafts-Architekt noch Konkurrenz, wie sieht es heute aus?
Ob die Fischarten Klimawandel + Industrialisierung packen werden kann man nicht vorhersagen, wenn man sich die vergangenen Änderungen anschaut. Das ist sozusagen der erste Versuch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Beim momentanen Klimawandel gibt es aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied zu allen Vorherigen, nämlich ein weitgehend vom Menschen überformtes Europa. Zu Zeiten der Römer machte uns der Biber als Landschafts-Architekt noch Konkurrenz, wie sieht es heute aus?
> Ob die Fischarten Klimawandel + Industrialisierung packen werden kann man nicht vorhersagen, wenn man sich die vergangenen Änderungen anschaut. Das ist sozusagen der erste Versuch.



Was soll denn nicht gepackt werden ? Entweder externe oder internere Faktoren auf diesem Planeten ändern das Klima. Ob Mensch oder die Natur selbst ( Stellvertretend Vulkane, Plattenverschiebung etc).

Der Mensch sieht sich lediglich wieder mal als absolute höchste Instanz und nimmt sich nur all zu ernst. Es gibt noch nicht mal wirkliche Auswertungen zur Theorie von Co2 und Klimawandel und vom Rest dazu fangen wir gar nicht erst an.

Fakt ist, nichts ist Fakt.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wobei Ich bisher nie hörte das die Pole zumeist Eisfrei gewesen waren, seit die Säugetiere die Welt übernommen haben.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Es ist sowieso alles zwecklos - das Universum expandiert!


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was soll denn nicht gepackt werden ?



Was aktuell schon nicht gepackt wird.|wavey:
Aal geht zurück, Lachs hält sich nur durch Besatz, Grundeln wandern ein ect.
Das wird nicht besser, wenn sich zukünftig das Klima noch schneller ändern könnte. Wer das verursacht oder ob es ein natürlicher Vorgang darstellt ist doch egal, das Problem ist der schlechte Zustand unserer Gewässer, die machen Veränderungen nicht mehr so gut mit.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Mal 'ne kurze Zwischenfrage, was macht ihr gegen Gefrierbrand? 

Ich hab hier grad tüchtig Hudelei mit meinem Frostgut.


----------



## wilhelm (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Sten, Einvakuumieren:m und die Klimaerwärmung in der Kühltruhe im Auge behalten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Was aktuell schon nicht gepackt wird.|wavey:
> Aal geht zurück, Lachs hält sich nur durch Besatz, Grundeln wandern ein ect.
> Das wird nicht besser, wenn sich zukünftig das Klima noch schneller ändern könnte. Wer das verursacht oder ob es ein natürlicher Vorgang darstellt ist doch egal, das Problem ist der schlechte Zustand unserer Gewässer, die machen Veränderungen nicht mehr so gut mit.



Sicher, aber Arten sterben und neue Entstehen. Der Aal hat so oder so Pech, weil irgendein Kontinent sich über seine Laichgründe schieben wird, was dann ? Mit einer großen Stange Nordamerika stück zur Seite schieben ?

Die Grundel macht, was eine Grundel muss. :q Der Mensch hat es doch auch geschafft sich an jedes Klima anzupassen, jeden Millimeter zu besiedeln, bei einem Fisch machst du dir in die Hose ?

Grundel freuts, sie hat gewonnen, Aal hat Pech gehabt, doofe Strategie zum vermehren halt. :vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sicher, aber Arten sterben und neue Entstehen. Der Aal hat so oder so Pech, weil irgendein Kontinent sich über seine Laichgründe schieben wird, was dann ? Mit einer großen Stange Nordamerika stück zur Seite schieben ?



Du weißt schon, dass es in deiner Lebenszeit passiert? 
Das Argument ist ehrlich gesagt sehr lächerlich.
Der Mensch hat irgendwann auch pech und stirbt aus, ist es deshalb egal wenn wir uns heute die Köpfe einschlagen und dem Unausweichlichen ein paar Jahrtausende zuvorkommen?


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Es wird ganz dringend nötig, dass es wieder wärmer wird und die Schonzeiten enden. Es kollert ja nur noch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass es in deiner Lebenszeit passiert?
> Das Argument ist ehrlich gesagt sehr lächerlich.
> Der Mensch hat irgendwann auch pech und stirbt aus, ist es deshalb egal wenn wir uns heute die Köpfe einschlagen und dem Unausweichlichen ein paar Jahrtausende zuvorkommen?



Du musst mir erstmal Argumentativ belegen welche Schuld der Mensch überhaupt hat. Die Industrialisierung über 80 Jahre effektiv soll Auswirkungen auf welchen Zeitraum wie haben ?

Der Planet ist durch den Menschen doch schon unterworfen und komplett auf den Kopf gestellt, trotzdem gab es ohne unser zutun Eiszeit, wie Hitzeperioden.

Die Sonne hat einen Einfluss, das Verschieben der Kontinente, die damals allein schon durch unterschiedliche Stellungen einem anderen Einfluss ausgesetzt waren nehmen eine Schlüsselposition ein.

Was unsere Lebenspanne betrifft ist diese dermaßen Kurz, das wir diese Auswirkungen nicht mal mit einer sehr guten Krankenkasse und Versorgung auch nur im Ansatz sehen. Worüber du philosophierst , wird allein schon durch andere Ereignisse ein anderes Bild gezeichnet. 

Aber der Aal..... Der hat Pech, wer zum Laichen 4000km schwimmen muss, um dann seinen Larven On Top die gleiche ******** Rückwärts antut, muss eben in ständiger Gefahr sein die eigene Art nicht zu erhalten können. Anderen Arten ist das auch widerfahren, ein logischer Prozess.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Damit endlich mal Schluss ist mit diesem albernen Al Gore Klimawandelgeschwätz und Memetik, Klimawandel Propaganda und Nachrichtenterror :

Ivar Giaever  Nobelpreisträger entlarvt Klimaschwindel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf-_QrvrL5Q
(Anmerkung: Die Uploader sind zahlreich und das Video ist immer noch da, wobei man natürlich vor Verfälschung u. Fakes bei diesem brisanten Thema nicht sicher sein kann.)

Die ganze beschworene "Klimawandelkatastrophe" war eine billige miese Statistik-Manipulation, das wählen eines kleinen Ausschnittes mit einer ansteigenden Kante, und die aufgesetzte Propaganda, dass das die Entwicklung der Klimarealtiät wäre.

Interessanter sind die große Aussagen, dass die Durchschnittstemperatur von Terra mit um 288K erstaunlich stabil geblieben sind, entgegen durchaus beweisbaren großen realen Umwälzungen. Nicht wenige  (Grenz-)wissenschaflter folgern daraus die Existenz eines Regelulativs, wobei unklar ist wie.

Aber Gleichheit  und Wiederholung gibt es eh nicht, vor allem nicht beim Wetter und Regen und Wasserstand, es ist immer ein bischen anders und das ist historisch normal und anscheinend im Sinne der Schöpfung auch so gewünscht. 
Keine Gleichheit, keine Wiederholung, immer alles mindestens etwas anders, alles in Bewegung ...


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Andal schrieb:


> Es wird ganz dringend nötig, dass es wieder wärmer wird und die Schonzeiten enden. Es kollert ja nur noch!




Hallo,

jawoll, ich kaue ja schon laufend auf dem Korkgriff einer Fliegenrute rum. Aber es sind halt noch exakt 6 Wochen bis dahin (schluchz).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

alles Fake ... Fake News ... Lügenpresse:

Tonald Drump (R :m: so findet die NSA den Beitrag nicht) glaubt immer noch, 
dass seine Frau ihm das Ozonloch vorenthält ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



hans21 schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand mit der Statistik auskennt, dann die: https://www.munichre.com/site/corpo...ns/Press Releases/2009/2009_11_26_app1_de.pdf
> 
> Mittlerweile geht's nicht mehr um Aale, sondern um Kohle.



Köstlich danke !

Klimaversicherungspool :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Damit endlich mal Schluss ist mit diesem albernen Al Gore Klimawandelgeschwätz und Memetik, Klimawandel Propaganda und Nachrichtenterror :
> 
> Ivar Giaever  Nobelpreisträger entlarvt Klimaschwindel
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf-_QrvrL5Q



Aus Ivar "Exxon Mobil" Giaever spricht vor Allem die dicke Tasche .:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Aus Ivar "Exxon Mobil" Giaever spricht vor Allem die dicke Tasche .:m



Und aus der Gegenseite die endlose Weisheit ?


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und aus der Gegenseite die endlose Weisheit ?



Natürlich nicht. Bei al Gore und Giaever ist es aber sehr offensichtlich, dass sich einige reiche Leute die Hände wund reiben.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich bin überrascht dass sich diese drohende Katastrophe völlig unbemerkt anbahnt. Kaum einer schreibt darüber.
> Was meint ihr? Wird alles gut im Frühling oder schnürt uns der Klimawandel langsam die Luft ab?



Das wird schon bemerkt, nur eben kaum publiziert weil das was nicht sein darf, eben nicht sein kann...

Der Klimawandel ist nur ein Baustein dieser Entwicklung.
z.B. wurden in den letzten 10 Jahren alleine in Bayern ca. 500 Brunnen wegen zu hoher Nitratbelastung dicht gemacht. Da die Menschen aber Wasser brauchen, bohrt man für den neuen Brunnen dann tiefer, und tiefer, und tiefer...
Dadurch sinken die Grundwasserspiegel immer weiter ab.
Aber da werden wir gar nichts dran ändern können, der Mensch ist und bleibt nunmal das einzige Wesen, das in der Lage ist sich selbst auszurotten.


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

wie 2017-3045 werden, keine ahnung nicht.
mach mir auch nicht inne hose.

muss ein strenger winter 2016/17 sein, dass sowas überhaupt diskutiert wird. angellangeweile eben.

...und wir stehen doch erst am anfang der schonzeiten, das kann ja echt lyrisch werden im AB.

apropos, noch ein schmankerl: "Laichdorsche" :m :m :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Jose schrieb:


> wie 2017-3045 werden, keine ahnung nicht.
> mach mir auch nicht inne hose.
> 
> muss ein strenger winter 2016/17 sein, dass sowas überhaupt diskutiert wird. angellangeweile eben.
> ...


;-)) Nein Ja(hr).

|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Nein!!!
wird es nicht.
Das ist unser Hobby.
Wir planen das schon eine Woche davor........köder ...gucken ob alles am mann ist.
Wir sind draussen.

Die Pose schwimmt oder auf Grund die Rutenspitze.....

Jungs ist das nich g........
|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Nobbi, du bist jünger als ich, so angelt doch kein Mensch mehr.

 Streetfishing , naja der Regen ist vorbei und der Wasserspiegel sinkt


 äh- auf dem Asphalt:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

ach angler ,
das hast doch nich ernst gemeint.

haben doch edeka aldi netto rewe und .......wir sind ja jetzt keine Jäger, die die familie versorgen.



|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

|supergri:m, alles gut


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> |supergri:m, alles gut


bin blond,
habe 
abba eins noch
frage?
Wie so katast........jahr

du gehst Angeln und gut ist.


----------



## ATRiot01 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Ein Hoch auf den *Klimawandel*(Klimaschwankung oder wie auch immer das jeder für sich selbst sieht): 
Es ist Mitte Februar und ich habe heute genug Tauwürmer sammeln für 10 Ansitze am Teich oder 2 mal am Rhein gesammelt.
Etwa 200 Stück in knapp 30 Minuten.
Nun mal schauen was der Wasserstand sagt und dementsprechend eine Stelle ausgeguckt. Aal hat Schonzeit (kp wozu die über den Winter gut sein soll^^), Zander mag ich so kurz vor der Schonzeit nicht angeln, da kommen die grade recht für die ersten versuche auf die Wallerchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf den *Klimawandel*(Klimaschwankung oder wie auch immer das jeder für sich selbst sieht):
> Es ist Mitte Februar und ich habe heute genug Tauwürmer sammeln für 10 Ansitze am Teich oder 2 mal am Rhein gesammelt.
> Etwa 200 Stück in knapp 30 Minuten.
> Nun mal schauen was der Wasserstand sagt und dementsprechend eine Stelle ausgeguckt. Aal hat Schonzeit (kp wozu die über den Winter gut sein soll^^), Zander mag ich so kurz vor der Schonzeit nicht angeln, da kommen die grade recht für die ersten versuche auf die Wallerchen.



Das Fiese ist, ich war auch unterwegs und wollte an meinem Spot mal nach Tauwürmern schauen, aber da waren noch keine. :r


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Fiese ist, ich war auch unterwegs und wollte an meinem Spot mal nach Tauwürmern schauen, aber da waren noch keine. :r



So steifgefroren wie die bei uns noch sind, kannst höchstens gefrorene Iglustäbchen damit fangen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> So steifgefroren wie die bei uns noch sind, kannst höchstens gefrorene Iglustäbchen damit fangen



Waren teils 7 Grad und traditionell bekomme ich die Würmchen auch schon mal, trotz Klimawandel, Anfang bis Mitte März. Ich bin mit dem Hund abends dran vorbei beim Joggen und wollte mal luschern, weil ich schöne Plötzen im März mit kleinen Tauwurm-Stückchen eigtl. immer gut und gern überlisten konnte.

Bei 4 Euro für 10 Würmer verzichte ich dann freiwillig und nutze den Pinkie, wenn der olle See sich auch mal wieder Eisfrei klimatisiert.


----------



## ATRiot01 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Joar hatte da wohl etwas Glück mit der Wetterlage, habe während des sammeln mit nem Kumpel telefoniert der 150km weiter südlich wohnt, der hatte auch nur gefrorene Wiese vor der Haustür.
Bei mir vor der Tür war wie normal später im Frühjahr nach dem ersten Regen alles voll, 20+ auf einem m² und mehr...später im Jahr wirds dann weniger bzw passt dann selten das Wetter mit der Rasenhöhe zusammen. Daher halt immer einen schönen Vorrat im Frühjar sammeln. Aber so früh im Jahr habe ich auch bisher noch nie welche gefunden.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

katastrofee

das geht mal garnicht.
jungs ein proßt auf uns.

wir sind angler und bringt uns spaß
mit
alles drum und drann


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> Joar hatte da wohl etwas Glück mit der Wetterlage, habe während des sammeln mit nem Kumpel telefoniert der 150km weiter südlich wohnt, der hatte auch nur gefrorene Wiese vor der Haustür.
> Bei mir vor der Tür war wie normal später im Frühjahr nach dem ersten Regen alles voll, 20+ auf einem m² und mehr...später im Jahr wirds dann weniger bzw passt dann selten das Wetter mit der Rasenhöhe zusammen. Daher halt immer einen schönen Vorrat im Frühjar sammeln. Aber so früh im Jahr habe ich auch bisher noch nie welche gefunden.....



Ich bekomme sie das ganze Jahr über in unendlicher Menge, aber auf einem Quadratmeter sind jetzt keine 20+, zumal das bedeuten würde, das beim ziehen von einem, spätestens aber vom zweiten 18 weg sind. Manchmal bleiben die Chilligen zurück, die Quasi sich selbst wohl als Köder sehen einfach auf dem Beet liegen. Ich weiß bis heute nicht wieso, weder sterben sie in meinem Bechern mit den anderen 30, noch scheinen sie irgendwie krank zu sein.

Das aber eigtl. nen eigenes ulkiges Thema, aber ich hoffe mal das dein Glück auch bald meines wird, als alternativer Köder zum Pinkie mein Favorit, aber in ganz kleinem Stück natürlich.


----------



## ATRiot01 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

xD..ja nach fast jedem gezogenen Wurm muss ich auch nen Meter weiterschleichen, sehe dann auch nur noch schleimige Kondensstreifen von den anderen 19 Würmern, ausser halt es bleiben wie bei dir ein paar gechillte Suizidkandidaten liegen. Und ich sammel auch meist 50+ in einem Messbecher den ich mir an den Gürtel klemme, dann in die 60l Mörtelwanne mit Moos in den Keller gekippt, Licht angelassen und 30 min nach der letzten Ladung die paar Würmer die villeicht oben liegen geblieben sind abgesammelt und ins Aquarium gekippt. 
Glaube fast das es sowas wie eine Lichtblindheit und Erschütterungstaubheit bei einigen Würmern giebt, kann mir nicht vorstellen warum die sonst einfach liegenbleiben wenn nebenan ein Kamerad aus dem Boden gezerrt wird...komisch halt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> xD..ja nach fast jedem gezogenen Wurm muss ich auch nen Meter weiterschleichen, sehe dann auch nur noch schleimige Kondensstreifen von den anderen 19 Würmern, ausser halt es bleiben wie bei dir ein paar gechillte Suizidkandidaten liegen. Und ich sammel auch meist 50+ in einem Messbecher den ich mir an den Gürtel klemme, dann in die 60l Mörtelwanne mit Moos in den Keller gekippt, Licht angelassen und 30 min nach der letzten Ladung die paar Würmer die villeicht oben liegen geblieben sind abgesammelt und ins Aquarium gekippt.
> Glaube fast das es sowas wie eine Lichtblindheit und Erschütterungstaubheit bei einigen Würmern giebt, kann mir nicht vorstellen warum die sonst einfach liegenbleiben wenn nebenan ein Kamerad aus dem Boden gezerrt wird...komisch halt...



Mit dem Lagern in großen Tonnen gab bei mir auch eine Klimakatastrophe. Mir ist dabei der Bestand einfach zu oft eingegangen, während eine Kontrolle zu Aufwendig war. Ich bin einfach zu irgendwelchen Bechern mit Fassungsvermögen von 1-2 Litern gegangen, Erde vom Fundort rein, bissel Moos oben rauf und gut ist. Die Längsten haben über 8 Monate durchgehalten, wobei sie immer ein wenig kleiner werden. Leider habe ich nach dem Putzen des Kühlschranks die Dose im Schrank stehen lassen, war so nen alter Kaffeebehälter zum zuschrauben. Nach ca 4 Wochen wollte ich dann Kaffee trinken, dachte in dieser Dose wäre welcher, aufgemacht, da gabs dann die Klimakatastrophe Deluxe.

Ansonsten geb ich dir Recht, manche Würmer sind da wirklich situativ doof oder Blöd geboren. Mein Hund springt manchmal übers Beet, dann gehts eines weiter, aber es bleibt oft einer oder gar zwei über, die einfach nicht in ihr Loch wollen.

Ist ja mit dem Anleuchten auch so, die Leute machen hier ein Drama teils bloß rotes oder getöntes zu nehmen, ich halte meine Kopflampe oft mitten rein, ja, manche verziehen sich, aber es bleiben ebenfalls wieder welche zurück.

Wobei ich sagen muss, das mein Platz Nachts mit schwachem Licht beleuchtet ist, aber ich, als alter Wurm-Hunter, hatte auch andere Plätze schon im finstersten Klimawandel besucht und die Lampe erzeugte jetzt keinen harten Scheucheffekt wie meistens erwartet wird.


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

na toll, da wird sowas gewaltiges gefragt wie  *Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*  und hier holen die sich jetzt die würmer runter.

thema verfehlt, jungs


----------



## ATRiot01 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Letztes OT:


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss, das mein Platz Nachts mit schwachem Licht beleuchtet ist, aber ich, als alter Wurm-Hunter, hatte auch andere Plätze schon im finstersten Klimawandel besucht und die Lampe erzeugte jetzt keinen harten Scheucheffekt wie meistens erwartet wird.


 
Eben....bin auch wider weg vom Öllampenlicht (geht echt gut, das nehmen die Würmer anscheinend nicht so wahr) und der Roten Folie vor der Lampe.....
Einfach eine etwas schwächere Kopflampe und gut ist...klar verschwinden ne Menge würmer von dem Licht, aber es bleiben soviele liegen das sich der Stress mit dem diffusen Rotlicht oder der Öllampe nicht lohnt.
Wegen der grossen Tonne zum Hältern...das wird auch noch geändert. Da kommen dann wenn es los geht 6-10 5l Gefrierboxen dazu in die die Würmer zu je 100 Stück nach etwa 2 Wochen Grosraumquarantäne umziehen. Dann brauch ich zum Spontansitz nur ebend eine Box grabschen und los gehts.
OT Ende, und sorry....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> Letztes OT:
> 
> 
> Eben....bin auch wider weg vom Öllampenlicht (geht echt gut, das nehmen die Würmer anscheinend nicht so wahr) und der Roten Folie vor der Lampe.....
> ...



Jop genau deswegen die kleinen Boxen, es ist wesentlich einfacher. Wegen dem Licht sei noch angemerkt, das gerade das Aufblitzen der schleimigen Aushaut bei Lichtkontakt es 1A macht sie zu sammeln, man lokalisiert sie wesentlich einfacher.

Gut, wenn jemand mit der Baulampe draufhält ist halt Murks, aber normales Licht geht schon. Aufjedenfall gehörst du zu den Wurmhuntern, das steht schon mal fest. :vik:  :m


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

...hier ist echt der wurm drin...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Jose schrieb:


> ...hier ist echt der wurm drin...



Ich kehre auch wieder zum Thema zurück, entschuldige den Exkurs.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> BERND2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Gerede vom aufzuhaltenden Klimawandel halte ich für den größten Humbug seit dem Ablasshandel vor 500 Jahren.
> ...


----------



## ATRiot01 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

Die Frage war doch: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Angeljahr?

Um dann noch mal weg von dem ganzen Klimawandel, Würmersuchen und der philosophischen Suche nach dem Tier im Menschen und dem Ende des Seins zu kommen:

Es wird genau das Angeljahr das wir daraus machen. Gewässer verändern sich, und nur wer flexibel bleibt und sich den Fischen anpasst (bevor jemand unkt, nein wir sollen uns weder schuppen wachsen lassen noch würmer essen oder auf Kiesbetten laichen!) wird auch regelmässig Erfolg haben.
Ein gutes Angeljahr allein an einem Parameter wie dem Wasserstand festzumachen zeugt eher von Engstirnigkeit und der Suche nach Entschuldigungen für eine Selbstverschuldete *Misere*.
Sowas erinnert mich an eine Begegnung mit einem Carp-Hunter vor einigen Jahren. Mitten im Sommer, 28° im Schatten, warmes Wasser. Überall Fischaktivität an der Oberfläche. Während er stur seine Boilies in 3m Wassertiefe auf seiner Futterstelle anbot fing ich 2 schöne 10pfd+ und einen von 23pfd auf profanes Schwimmbrot. Für ihn war klar das das Wetter schuld ist und der Sommer ist ja sowiso keine gute Angelzeit......Ich bejahte das pflichtschuldig und ging...und freute mich über weniger Konkurrenz beim angeln auf Sommerkarpfen.


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

2017 wird ein super Angeljahr - wie jedes Jahr davor - wer nix fängt
 soll doch den Mangel bei sich suchen und nicht bei irgendwelchem ,astronomischen ,klimatischen,kalendarischen und sonstigen Quatsch.
 Petri Heil


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



thanatos schrieb:


> 2017 wird ein super Angeljahr - wie jedes Jahr davor - wer nix fängt
> soll doch den Mangel bei sich suchen und nicht bei irgendwelchem ,astronomischen ,klimatischen,kalendarischen und sonstigen Quatsch.
> Petri Heil



Du wirst sicher einsehen, dass das eine unmögliche Forderung ist. Wenn etwas schief geht, oder ob ungenügender Planung nichts wird, dann muss immer irgendwer, oder irgendwas anderes die Schuld haben. Eigenes Versagen, Fehlverhalten, oder gar schieres Unvermögen ist doch wirklich undenkbar!


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*



Andal schrieb:


> Du wirst sicher einsehen, dass das eine unmögliche Forderung ist. Wenn etwas schief geht, oder ob ungenügender Planung nichts wird, dann muss immer irgendwer, oder irgendwas anderes die Schuld haben. Eigenes Versagen, Fehlverhalten, oder gar schieres Unvermögen ist doch wirklich undenkbar!




Hallo,

ja, genau so ist es. Aus diesem Grund heiraten ja auch Frauen nicht aus Liebe etc., sondern um einen Schuldigen zu haben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wird 2017 ein katastrophales Jahr?*

nö für meine Katastrophen suche ich in der Regel die Schuld bei mir  #6 alles andere verhindert nur das ich nicht nach Besserung strebe.:q


----------

